# Texas Grilled Duck



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

4 duck breasts
bacon
jalapeno peppers

halve and de-seed the jalapenos. Place one half on duck breast, salt and pepper, then wrap with bacon. Secure with toothpick and grill 3-5 mins and serve. 

Serve with rice & beans.


----------

